# My golden Lollipop Discus!



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi guys, i just want to share my Golden Lollipop which i got from Rick. Now, they are 4.5". They eat like pigs, but this strain grows slow i guess . Anyone know what is the maximum size for this strain?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

They are so beautiful.
I wonder what their parents look like...


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

ndnhuy said:


> Hi guys, i just want to share my Golden Lollipop which i got from Rick. Now, they are 4.5". They eat like pigs, but this strain grows slow i guess . Anyone know what is the maximum size for this strain?


Since you got them in summer at a small size I would say you are doing well and can expect at least another inch out of them. I'm curious what you feed them as I notice they have taken on a lot of orange colour, or maybe it is just the lighting?


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Fish rookie said:


> They are so beautiful.
> I wonder what their parents look like...


I really do not know how their parent look like. Only Rick and Forrest know about their parent lol 



Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Since you got them in summer at a small size I would say you are doing well and can expect at least another inch out of them. I'm curious what you feed them as I notice they have taken on a lot of orange colour, or maybe it is just the lighting?


Thanks Rick. Hopefully they will get another 1 inch without any problem Rick. They have taken on a lot of orange color, because i feed them the tetra color bit.  I also have one which i separate and feed him with beef heart and worm only. He gets same size and the color is pure yellow, but i like the orange color. They are more attractive for me lol


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I think they got Pigeon genes in them by looking at the dorsal and anal fins and can grow very large perhaps skip the Tetra Bits......do a search for foods for yellow discus and a sponsor in SD forum has a good food for yellow fish.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

seanyuki said:


> I think they got Pigeon genes in them by looking at the dorsal and anal fins and can grow very large perhaps skip the Tetra Bits......do a search for foods for yellow discus and a sponsor in SD forum has a good food for yellow fish.


I hope they can grow as big as Pigeon Francis. Honestly, i do not know what genes these Golden Lollipop get from. I just love their color, so i buy them for my hobby. Thanks so much for your advice on skip the Tetra Bits, i will do more research on SD forum to find out the way to make them more healthy and attractive. 

Best regards,

Tommy


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

ndnhuy said:


> Thanks Rick. Hopefully they will get another 1 inch without any problem Rick. They have taken on a lot of orange color, because i feed them the tetra color bit.  I also have one which i separate and feed him with beef heart and worm only. He gets same size and the color is pure yellow, but i like the orange color. They are more attractive for me lol


With the excellent care you provide them I am sure it will not be a problem. Since you prefer a bit of orange in them by all means keep going with the colour bits. I just wanted to confirm that the colour change was dietary because others I have seen that were on a restricted diet are still yellow.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Rick, i also have one big Cobalt which i got him long time ago. When i bought him, he already had a white stripe on his body. Do you know what causes his stripe? And how can i help him get out of it?

This is the video of him, the big one in the middle at 0:16 near the cobalt albino.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

ndnhuy said:


> Hi Rick, i also have one big Cobalt which i got him long time ago. When i bought him, he already had a white stripe on his body. Do you know what causes his stripe? And how can i help him get out of it?
> 
> This is the video of him, the big one in the middle at 0:16 near the cobalt albino.


I've seen marks like this in discus that came in contact with a very hot heater during a water change. I am not aware of anything you can do to make the colour return to normal.


----------

